# Kreg jig



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simple to use and works great. I use mine all the time from cabinets, attaching 2 X 4 hand railing from the sides, joining two wide pieces of wood together when doing glue ups ect.
Do not buy just the single hole cheap set. Buy the bigger set. It will come with more parts, screws, tapered dowels for filling the drilled holes.
You will also need to buy the special vise grip for holding it in place when drilling.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Is that that clamp that has guides for drilling holes on an angle?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes it is.
As the screw goes in it pulls the to pieces togeter really tite.
There used all the time to attach rails and stiles in cabinets.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you limited to using only "kreg" screws?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Works best with them, but I use ceramic coated ones when doing decks.
A Kreg screw has a flat wide head for more holding power and less chance of splitting out the wood. There also the corrct lengths.
The jig is adjustable for differant thicknesses of wood.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you dont have to use the kreg brand screws specifically, there are other companies who make washer head screws that are cheaper. you can also get away with using pan head screws in a pinch.

its essentially a toe screw with a jig that creates a counter bore... one very important tool you will need to buy along with the jig is the face frame clamp. as you tighten the screw first peice of wood will want to be drawn downwards which creates a uneven joint on the face.. the clamp will hold them both tight which will then require very little sanding


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the "extended" (read more expensive) model, with all the bells and whistles. I originally thought I would use it instead of my biscuit joiner for face frames, but after a couple of tests, I prefer the biscuit joiner for frames. However, I found the Kreg jig extremely useful when I built my deck, which I was not expecting. I used it to install the rails to the posts, and it worked very nicely. You can use extended length screws (ceramic coated as previously discussed, non-Kreg screws) if you overdrill the hole using a long bit (I have a 1/8 inch aircraft bit I used). Works really well.

The jig is also useful for repairs, I had a problem with a door that broke, and I made a repair using the Kreg.

I don't think it will replace traditional joinery, although there are those who use if for everything, probably some people make waffles with it. But it certainly has its place.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I own this fixture and it does everything I need it to do. Built very sturdy, all metal construction.

If you have their 20% off coupon, it can be had for under 50 bucks.:thumbsup:


http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-pocket-hole-jig-kit-96264.html


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

whoa $40 cheaper for the hf compared to the kreg

as for using the jig itself, i love them. though it doesnt get used regularly it gets me out of all kinds of odd trim situations when using stain grade material where i cant get the correct width of material for a jamb extension in icf walls. or with composite decking where a odd framing detail creates a odd size board at the nosing where the stairs start. it creates a near seamless joint between two peices of wood or composite


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I had an odd ball problum with a cheap vanity a customer had bought. They had stood on the countertop and broke it. Come to find out the vanity was 3-1/2' narrower then the top needed to fit.
I added 2 pieces of 1 X 4 finish pine that had been primed and painted to the back sides with my Craig tool. Unless you were looking for it no one would know there's a a new piece added.
When I've tryed biskets there is still no way to draw the two pieces together tight without clamps and I always seem to end up slightly out of alignment and need to sand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yup, gotta love how the screw IS the clamp


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I use Kreg Pocket Hole Jigs mainly for all types of furniture repairs including: chairs, tables, and desks. For repairs I usually use the Kreg Mini which is what Kreg calls the single hole jig. In many cases, like for chair rungs the Mini is the only way to go.
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/KR-0020/Kreg-Mini-Jig-Kit

The jig by itself runs ten bucks but to do any type of pocket hole work you also need the stepped counterbore bit, and stop collar, a face clamp for the jig, and a 6" #2 square driver bit (included in larger kits). The Mini Kit does also not include a depth gauge to set the stop collar (included in larger kits).

Here is a sample of the different Kreg Pocket Hole Tools:
http://www.mcfeelys.com/pocket-hole-jigs

and a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LnhMFNqRZ4


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*My Criticism of the HF $60 Jig*

My criticism of the $60 HF Portable Pocket Hole Jig Kit:

Generally I'm a big fan of HF. But this is not a Jig Kit.
The $60 price does not include the step counterbore drill, stop collar, 6" driver bit,or a drill depth gauge.
While the HF jig itself may work fine for new construction it would be useless to me for any types of repairs.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

We have a Kreg unit at work, and use it all the time in case building. It's definitely all that... We use the blue corrosion-resistant screws...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The Blue-Kote Kreg Pocket Hole Screws are Zinc plated with some additional layers. They are *not* recommended for ACQ or other pressure treated lumber.

Click on 'Product Information' at this Link:
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0824-KBC/8-x-2-12quot-Blue-Kote-Kreg-Pocket-Hole-Screws

Stainless Steel Pocket Hole Screws are available from many sources but they are expensive.

e.g. http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0812-KSF/7-X-1-14quot-Kreg-Pocket-Hole-Screws--305-Stainless-Steel


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

are you sure they arent epoxy coated just like deck screws only blue?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is the page for the blue-kote screws... We don't use any pressure treated lumber at work, it's all MDF, Medex, Baltic Birch/multiply, or plywood.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

How good! is* Blue-Kote*™ *?*
The answer is that they are much much better than untreated screws but they are NOT recommended for pressure treated wood.
Below is the Mfg "Product Information" from Post #17 of this thread: 

*"*Blue-Kote ™ Kreg Pocket Hole Screws feature a three layer high-grade anti-corrosion coating. The first layer is a zinc layer to protect the hardened steel inner screw from corrosive environments. The second layer inactivates the zinc and creates adhesion between the base coat and the Blue-Kote layer. The Blue-Kote layer is a baked ceramic which is electrically/chemically inert, so rust can’t form on the surface. Enough of all that chemical talk, the gist is that the Blue-Kote pocket hole screws are 400% more weather resistant than the “old” Sun-Seal Kreg pocket hole screws and they still have our favorite Square Drive recess for positive bit engagement. *Not* recommended in for ACQ or other pressure treated lumber.*"*

Note: Kreg implies that the blue coating does NOT impinge on the #2 square drive recess, but I have found that standard #2 bits for me are hard to seat. So I use the slightly "Undersized" #2 square drive bits similar to:
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/HX-...tent-quotUndersizedquot-No-Co-Rode-Driver-Bit
The undersized #2 square drive bits used to be available in a 6" length (# HX-0262). So now I use the the 4" Driver (HX-0242) with an extender from HF:
http://www.harborfreight.com/magnetic-bit-holder-36555.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

interesting since the kreg dealers have it listed as being acq compatible .. must be a mix up somewhere


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the kreg dealers have it listed as being acq compatible


 I have not seen Blue-Kote screws listed as "ACQ compatible" from Kreg or from any dealers. Can you give me a source?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

it was an in store display at the local busy bee tools. which is a canadian chain of woodworking supplies


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> it was an in store display at the local busy bee tools.


 Thanks, I could not find it recommended for ACQ on the net.

ACQ is so much more corrosive than the pre-2004 CCA and Wolmanized treatments that I think that at least most USA suppliers are hesitant to recommend any non-stainless screws for ACQ.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

This topic has perfect timing. Rockler just sent me a $10 coupon. I think I'll pick up a Kreg mini-jig kit and a box of screws this weekend.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ratherbefishing said:


> I think I'll pick up a Kreg mini-jig kit


Great choice, Pocket screws are used either to build new things or fix old things. This Jig can do both although for building new things the more expensive jig's have a faster set-up time for multiple holes. I use the Mini Kreg Jig for all my repairs e.g. chair rungs, and love it.:thumbup:


----------

